# The fastest car youve ever driven or owned?



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine is a porsche 911,not mine of course (my bosses)awesome car,shame i had to hand it back.thanks for any comments.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I drove a 911 turbo around knockhill on a track day once


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Ferrari 360 at silverstone, but it felt like an absolute barge compared to the lotus exige I drove on the same day.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

A 2011 nissan gtr with a Alpha 9 kit on it. MY GOD!!!! I felt a whip lash claim coming on after driving that car.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nissan 350z went to the isle of man for a few days so much fun


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I driven some fast cars , But the fastest so far is a Ferrari F430 the way it puts it's power down is crazy and it can handle as well


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Went on a track day at Donnington years ago had some laps in a single seater formula Lotus !!! Looked like a F1 car but smaller .. Wow that thing could shift


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Aston martin vanquish, still feel the tingles.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Delimited MAN fire engine on a test track - scary as ****, but huge fun.

Car wise - Ferrari F355 round MIRA high speed bowl. 



Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Clio 182 lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Lamborghini gallardo.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Cant decide between my friends Evo 9, another friends B18 +GT28 twinscroll or an M6.

The civic put the biggest smile on my face though.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bentley Continental did about 160 and it was weird felt like a go cart but a 2 tonne one at that!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

new golf gti not as exciting as other posts i know :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fastest I've driven, 2012 Ferrari 458 italia


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Atom is by far the fastest thing I have ever experienced! The acceleration is out of this world!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Jen's remapped old Golf GTI, wouldnt like to repeat the speed i got that to.

My old Saab 95 Aero (stage 3) was fast...actually stupidly fast, just unreliable 

I have worked on many fast cars, but i dont drive customers cars.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry not car But fastest and i do mean very very fast ZZR1100 with a MR Turbo unit on........ Warp Speed Mr Sulu.....:lol:

Long Long Time to stop it mind.....:lol:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

470bhp Saab 9-3


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Aston Martin DB9 and a Ferrari 575 Maranello


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Evo 9 with 800+ bhp - Bloody amazing sequential GB, carbon drive shaft, Volk wheels, Bride seats and genuine full carbon fibre roof. 
Evo 7 with 650+ bhp - went for a ride along at Brands Hatch and almost threw up going round Paddock Hill

Boths owners was/is on the MLR forum


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Ferrari F430


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Aston Martin DBS for me. Was a track experience thing....was really getting into it when we had to bring it in :-(
Alex


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Coops said:


> Delimited MAN fire engine on a test track - scary as ****, but huge fun.
> 
> Car wise - Ferrari F355 round MIRA high speed bowl.
> 
> Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


What do you do? Not anyone gets to go around mira track


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lexus LF-A at the Ring and at Estoril, only realised what it was truly capable of after a few laps as a passenger with Alex Wurz


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Renault Spider, my mate's car. Not too warm inside tho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lola B06/10

But I did only drive it a few metres before stalling it and was politely asked to get out of the car.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't remember if it was a VW 1303 Beetle or a Citroën 2CV but the acceleration was awesome on both :driver: As for the DAF 66's road holding, well that was utterly spectacular


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Fastest I've owned are Scooby Impreza (classic) and an M3. 

Driven plenty of customers super/sports cars but I can't really comment on them as I never go over about 5mph..! Oh, my mates Westfield is pretty bonkers and I've driven that.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Mercedes sl 500 amg, drove it while on holiday in south Africa in 2007, drove it on an old decommissioned mine road south of joburg, 268kph on the gps, smooth as you like, felt planted on the road and very sturdy, but that thing didn't half shift 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Toss up between my old 440bhp gti-r which was <1000kg or my old Cosworth which was over 450bhp too. Been in some so called super cars too but nothing that could touch my Sunny.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lamborghini Gallardo on a track, very fun, and extremely planted out of the corners under hard acceleration!


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Toss up between my old 440bhp gti-r which was <1000kg or my old Cosworth which was over 450bhp too. Been in some so called super cars too but nothing that could touch my Sunny.


I saw a gti-r at crail a few years back that was stupidly fast, had antilag and launch control etc, when it launched it looked like it was being shot out of a slingshot, the pickup was frightening!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Buckweed said:


> Went on a track day at Donnington years ago had some laps in a single seater formula Lotus !!! Looked like a F1 car but smaller .. Wow that thing could shift


Mine is a similar experience, only I drove a formula Ford.

I've never driven anything that felt as savage as that did. I managed to spin it off the track too 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

A Lamborghini Gallardo on the Autobhan in germany! pedal absolutely buried in the carpet!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My current car the Legacy Spec B,lets say it can do well over its claimed top speed:driver:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

onnyuk said:


> I saw a gti-r at crail a few years back that was stupidly fast, had antilag and launch control etc, when it launched it looked like it was being shot out of a slingshot, the pickup was frightening!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Mine had anti-lag but no launch control, a 4 paddle clutch is pretty brutal though.


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Mine was an Audi R8 on a track. However, the car that felt the fastest on the road was a mates Astra VXR (pushing 300bhp)


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> I driven some fast cars , But the fastest so far is a Ferrari F430 the way it puts it's power down is crazy and it can handle as well


Yup. Mine too. Also drove Audi R8, 911 Turbo, Lotus Evora and a 400BHP mountuned Focus RS.

Loved them all.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just dawned on me. Owned, built and driven by me. 0 to 60mph in approx 1.5 seconds.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

360BHP evo VII - good fun


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

My current RS5 4.2ltr V8 Quattro


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Fastest I've driven is a 2011 Range Rover Vogue 'Autobiography' 4.4 TDV8 - was very nice.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

a lambo LP640 on track (640hp) 

complete monster!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> Just dawned on me. Owned, built and driven by me. 0 to 60mph in approx 1.5 seconds.


Drive By Wire.....:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to drive quite a few fast cars. On track i've driven a Lamborghini Gallardo which was fantastic! However, my best mate has had a few monsters too, currently he's got this M5










Done a good few miles in it and it's scalpel sharp, brutally fast! Not standard, been mapped and a K&N Typhoon kit on it along with a custom made sports exhaust! Before this he had an old Audi RS6 4.4 Twin Turbo which was tuned to 600bhp. That was so fast but handled crap!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Audi A8 4.2 v8 was nice as was the porker 911. Type R civic was a blast. Have been a passeger in a 6.3 merc c class. Had a go in a formula ford on the track, not the fastest but one of the most fun.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fastest cars I've owned in the past were my 86 Quattro Turbo and 2 early 90's 911's but the R8 is in a different league. In terms of driving experience the early Quattro comes a close second and I still get huge pangs of jealousy when I see one on the road.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

A gto twin turbo pushing 450 bhp !! Also a 360 bhp seat Leon !! That **** me up more as it stopped as fast aswel


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

owned / driven my current car, FN2 Civic Type R, been in as a passenger a full-on Nascar when in America for my 18th


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Enzo, CarreraGT, 458, Aventador, 599GTO..all much the same performance figures....on paper at least


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

My 2011 Ford Mustang GT California Special


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting your experiences everyone,some out of this world cars in this thread.loving them.cheers all.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not had a hugely varied load of cars to drive sadly. 

Fastest car I've owned is my Megane 225, which even after nearly 7 years still surprises me! haha

Fastest car I've actually driven was a friends Nissan 200SX S13 which was running 300bhp. Was somewhat swift I must admit.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I drove a genuine 600bhp nascar at Daytona a few years ago, although the track speed limit for none pro. drivers is 150mph.
Also drove a 360 spyder and a gallardo covertible last weekend at Prestwold Hall.

My wife is good to me:car:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Probably a dealer courtesy car :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

850BHP/820LBFT Nissan GTR… but I only moved it into my unit


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fastest car I've owned and have still got is my vx220 turbo 310hp/340lbft torque.fastest car I've been in is my dads noble 450hp


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

back in the early 2000's I setup an import company with a guy and had some very naughty cars... I recall a 620hp single turbo being one of the most lairy! although a friend Glen, had a 760hp supra too and that was insanely quick on street tyres....

I must admit my high speed kicks come from crotch rockets these days!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My ED30.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

for my bday i got a present from my girlfriend.
Driving with a F430 for a half hour on a track,
this was my fasted car i've driven for the moment


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

3.2v6 Audi tt


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

m1pui said:


> Probably a dealer courtesy car :lol:


Actually that's a good point!! :lol::lol:

In that case going by courtesy car logic the fastest car I've driven recently was a Toyota Aygo! :thumb:


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

My Nissan Skyline and my Rover SD1 Vitesse with a 4.6 lump in it and 300bhp.
The Rover was more of a grin than the skyline. :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Any hire car.... :lol::lol::lol:

Oh O.K, F40. Brilliant. And very very fast.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Audi S4. 159mph at Bruntingthorpe on GPS.
Latest M5 - nowhere near that quickly as it wasn't mind and it was peeing with rain.

Fastest passenger ride - F50 around Silverstone, followed closely by the 288 GTO Evoluzione on the same day


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Owned is either our current V6 Brera & V6 GT. Driven was a new Ferrari California in Marnello in May.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Passenger experience – Lamborghini Countach or 360 Spyder

Driven – Rage Buggy with the Fireblade Engine, acceleration is phenomenal, probably didn’t go above 60mph.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> What do you do? Not anyone gets to go around mira track


I'd like to say that I work in the trade and work in total secret developing brand new technologies for the major manufacturers but sadly not!!!

Work for an extremely large logistics company, who back in the day was owned by an extremely large parcel courier company. Every year we had a driving competition for the HGV drivers and used to hold it at MIRA - prize each year was a brand new VW Golf.

All the major truck manufacturers would bring their latest demo trucks - that's how a got into the MAN Fire Engine but also drove a V8 Scania :thumb: One year they held a charity drive at the event which included for £100 driving on the off road circuit, tackling the wet/dry track in a Vectra then driving round the bowl in a Ferrari F355. Maxxed it at around 150 mph.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one of those experience days in a Lamborghini Gallardo.

Bit disappointing, because you don't really get to use the low gears, so you don't get to make the most of the acceleration.

It didn't really feel much faster than my modified Cupra R.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Owned: modified TT
Driven: single seater formula 4000


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

TurnipLicker said:


> I had one of those experience days in a Lamborghini Gallardo.
> 
> Bit disappointing, because you don't really get to use the low gears, so you don't get to make the most of the acceleration.
> 
> It didn't really feel much faster than my modified Cupra R.


Go to the three sisters raceway experience in Wigan. I had the same car there and they let you give it full beans as long as the instructor is happy with you it's foot to the floor:driver:

I was slowing down earlier than he wanted me to, I was scared of coming off the track it felt that fast on the back straight!. Mind you with a helmet on I had to creak my neck over to fit in so not the most comfortable driving position.

They ain't shy of letting you get up right behind others too to make them move over for the over takes. I thought I was going to have to rub bumpers with a Ferrari to make him move over.

But saying that the Gallardo did feel lazy in the lower gears/low revs and I'd bet my wages on your Cupra R having much more punch out of a low speed 2nd gear corner, my Octavia VRS felt much more lively even after the Gallardo until you hit about 40mph in second then the Gallardo really started to fly.

Ohh and it is possibly to get a Gallardo very sideways out of a hairpin:lol:, the intructor had to grab the wheel from my mate when he nearly did a 360.

Karting after on the same circuit was much more fun though.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

White van, nothing ever gets passed..:thumb:
.
.
.
.
.(joke before anyone starts)


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Owned would be my Rover 200 vvc which started life standard at 145bhp then when I killed the engine it was sent away to DVA Power to be rebuilt and
tickled slightly,it came back rr tested at 198 bhp
Got to admit it cost rather a lot to have the work done and would probably would of been sensible to scrap it and buy a better car,but the 200 was such a sleeper car,main problem was it ate tyres!!
Oh fastest I drove her was 155 mph on the clock

Fatstest car driven would have to be a Porsche 911 GT3
That was amazing the owner asked me to stop when we got to 160mph

That was the good part about being security at RAF Scampton when it closed
I had a whole 8.5 miles of airfield perimeter track as my own race circuit!!


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Fastest car owned is my 350bhp cavalier 4x4 turbo Fastest car I've been in was a 650bhp sierra rs500.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Fastest owned, 430hp Supra TT.

Fastest driven, 900hp Single turbo Supra, that thing was too fast, enough to make a dead man scream.


----------

